# Which avatar is better?



## xcalibur (Dec 5, 2007)

which avatar do you like more?

Fuu







Or Mugen:


----------



## Railgun (Dec 5, 2007)

the 1st one


----------



## cupajoe (Dec 5, 2007)

The second one *for sure.*


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 5, 2007)

Neither. The first one doesn't fit you (I mean Fuu? _Really?_) and the second one is far too degraded. Either try and find a better Mugen avatar, or stick with your current ninja one.


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> Neither. The first one doesn't fit you (I mean Fuu? _Really?_) and the second one is far too degraded. Either try and find a better Mugen avatar, or stick with your current ninja one.



I found an awesome one which I love but the problem is that I need it down/re-sized

Here is the picture:




Could someone be kind enough to do that for me?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 5, 2007)

While I can't see the image you linked to, I have found quite a few suitable alternatives for you:

[title: Champloo avatars]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














































If you happen to prefer one of the larger images, I can attempt to resize it.


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> While I can't see the image you linked to, I have found quite a few suitable alternatives for you:
> 
> [title: Champloo avatars]
> 
> ...







I love how its so bright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is the picture i meant to post


----------



## serious_sean (Dec 5, 2007)

hard to get all the detail in there, plus it's not a square. but that's my 5 minute effort


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(serious_sean @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> hard to get all the detail in there, plus it's not a square. but that's my 5 minute effortÂ



The detail doesnt matter since its not what got my attention.
Its the color and the way he's standing.
If thats not lost then I'm happy as a beaver :B
Thanks!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 5, 2007)

The file size is too big, and it needs to be resized (my attempt failed), but it's at least avatar shape now.


EDIT: Someone beat me to it.


----------



## Jax (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry to hijack this thread, I didn't see the need to create a new one for just a simple request.

Could someone resize the following picture to avatar size?





Thanks.


----------



## serious_sean (Dec 5, 2007)

here ya' go


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(serious_sean @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> here ya' go



The file size is too big.


----------



## serious_sean (Dec 5, 2007)

bwwaaaaah? what are the limitations!






that one's 6k. i don't know why the other one is so ginormous.


----------



## Jax (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(serious_sean @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> bwwaaaaah? what are the limitations!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a bunch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gonna use that one after X-Mas.


----------

